# Where should I buy a weight pulling harness



## KnuckleMean (May 16, 2009)

Hey guys my Pitbull Layla is finally at a good age to start weight training and I was wondering if you guys know of who provides a Great dog harness that's not going to injure her. Name Brands or Local brands are welcome. Please responded on any information regarding Dog safety in weight training Thanks guys! and GOPITBULL.com! :woof:


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Check out *Tablerock Harnesses*. 
Also, check out this *thread in the weight pulling section* on where to get equipment.


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

I personally would never use a harness for competitions besides BDD Harnesses Missy v makes the best competition harness out there. The top 6 2010 UKC WP APBTs all use her harnesses.

If your not compete, This is another good site to check out http://www.itsmysite.com/cgi-bin/itsmy/go.exe?page=2&domain=1&webdir=cdpits I know many people who do compete with these harnesses and do great.

I've used both, I've taken good placements with both harnesses. I personal like Brown Dog Design because her harnesses lower the dogs neck which causes the dogs to pull better. But either of these links you'll be happy with what you get.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

Browns Pit Bull Connection harnesses is all I will use. Proven time and time again. index


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I do not have a walkin harness yet, hopin to get one soon, but I got my weight pull harnesses from Mighty weight pulling harnesses competition quality Brenda is an awesome lady and makes good quality stuff


----------



## apbtproud (May 28, 2008)

DarkMoon said:


> I personally would never use a harness for competitions besides BDD Harnesses Missy v makes the best competition harness out there. The top 6 2010 UKC WP APBTs all use her harnesses.
> 
> If your not compete, This is another good site to check out http://www.itsmysite.com/cgi-bin/itsmy/go.exe?page=2&domain=1&webdir=cdpits I know many people who do compete with these harnesses and do great.
> 
> I've used both, I've taken good placements with both harnesses. I personal like Brown Dog Design because her harnesses lower the dogs neck which causes the dogs to pull better. But either of these links you'll be happy with what you get.


I agree Missy V makes awesome harnesses. I purchase mine from her.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Rock Creek Kennels said:


> Browns Pit Bull Connection harnesses is all I will use. Proven time and time again. index


We also use Browns harnesses on all our dogs.. They are great!


----------



## Bruce TGPs (Dec 24, 2010)

Rock Creek Kennels said:


> Browns Pit Bull Connection harnesses is all I will use. Proven time and time again. index


These are the only harnesses we use too, tried some of the other ones but Missys are the best


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I go with TableRock.
http://www.tablerockharness.com/WeightPullHarnesses.htm


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

American_Pit13 said:


> I go with TableRock.
> Weight Pull Harnesses


Yea I have a harness from tablerock and it's super nice, and super high qaulity. Plus they're really good people.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

Bruce TGPs said:


> These are the only harnesses we use too, tried some of the other ones but Missys are the best


The ones we use are from Troy & Lisa Brown in Athens. If you got any of Andys old harnesses, they were probably from them.


----------



## Bruce TGPs (Dec 24, 2010)

Rock Creek Kennels said:


> The ones we use are from Troy & Lisa Brown in Athens. If you got any of Andys old harnesses, they were probably from them.


We have 1 of Troys harnesses a very nice harness that pulls good and straight, but so does Missys and you can get one in a week from her, I think Troys are sewn a little better but I like the fit of missys better and a little cheaper


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

Bruce TGPs said:


> We have 1 of Troys harnesses a very nice harness that pulls good and straight, but so does Missys and you can get one in a week from her, I think Troys are sewn a little better but I like the fit of missys better and a little cheaper


You can give Troy measurments(because every dog is different)and it will fit however you want it to fit. Everyone we've bought from them(5-6 personally and even more for friends) have fit like a glove and then even better once broken in by that paticular dog. Troys harnesses are very similar to the old Jimmy Allen harnesses that I always loved.

We've used many different "brands" of harnesses over the years and I havent had a single problem out of Troys, ever. We've had the dogs chew them up before and Troy fixed them like new again.

We've purchased other brand harnesses before, and returned them after the first pull. (This was before Troy was in the harness business, and after Jimmy stopped) I even had one split in half with only 2,500 lbs. on the cart and my dog(Jazzy) took off during an APA pull. Ive personally seen a dog (Lugnut)pull over 13,000 lbs wearing a PBC harness and we had one pull over 10,000 lbs in one.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Excuse me if this is a dumb question (sometimes I'm full of those ),but how do you do the measurements to find out what sizes you need?


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Rock Creek Kennels said:


> You can give Troy measurments(because every dog is different)and it will fit however you want it to fit. Everyone we've bought from them(5-6 personally and even more for friends) have fit like a glove and then even better once broken in by that paticular dog. Troys harnesses are very similar to the old Jimmy Allen harnesses that I always loved.
> 
> We've used many different "brands" of harnesses over the years and I havent had a single problem out of Troys, ever. We've had the dogs chew them up before and Troy fixed them like new again.
> 
> We've purchased other brand harnesses before, and returned them after the first pull. (This was before Troy was in the harness business, and after Jimmy stopped) I even had one split in half with only 2,500 lbs. on the cart and my dog(Jazzy) took off during an APA pull. Ive personally seen a dog (Lugnut)pull over 13,000 lbs wearing a PBC harness and we had one pull over 10,000 lbs in one.


Weve had Troy's harnesses pulling 100lb drag weight tires and everything & have no problem with them... It might take some time but they are definately worth it!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

tablerock or cd pits


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

circlemkennels said:


> Weve had Troy's harnesses pulling 100lb drag weight tires and everything & have no problem with them... It might take some time but they are definately worth it!


Troys back to his regular job full time now and Lisa is always traveling taking pictures for work. There may be a bit of a wait(because they do stay busy) but youre right, Its well worth it.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

dixieland said:


> Excuse me if this is a dumb question (sometimes I'm full of those ),but how do you do the measurements to find out what sizes you need?


There's a guide online somewhere with pics and easy to follow instructions. There are basic "number" sizes but to me those are just a baseline because ever dog is different.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

dixieland said:


> Excuse me if this is a dumb question (sometimes I'm full of those ),but how do you do the measurements to find out what sizes you need?


Some places sell sm, med, lg sized harnesses and will make adjustments if you need, but for a custom harness you measure this way.
How To Measure Your Dog for a WP harness


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm just ordered mine from Tablerock  I can't wait till it gets here. I like how they customize them to fit each individual dog


----------



## A114bullybr33d (May 19, 2010)

I finally got mine from Dean and Tyler. I love it. I've only work with Max maybe twice or so due to my job and being on Jury Duty  Doesn't like it, but had to do it. I will begin to work with him the weekend since it is going to be pretty nice and plus I'm off. 

I love my bully and he loves me back!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Troy Brown


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

American_Pit13 said:


> Some places sell sm, med, lg sized harnesses and will make adjustments if you need, but for a custom harness you measure this way.
> How To Measure Your Dog for a WP harness


Thanks for the link Holly.That's exactly what I was looking for :woof:


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Got mine from Missy V from BDD and I swear to it and will only buy from her.


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

Stillwater


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

browns has the numbers to back their products


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

i was listening to some very exp pullers and they wer talking about how the design of browns harness is best due to the way it makes the dog pull lower to the ground .


----------



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

im a cdpits lover...

she went out and searched for a custom fabric for bunny 

there is playboy bunnys all over it and its shiny, and also got her name on it 



















and this is mase's, its a bit more basic,...


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

those are very nice looking


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

CD pits makes PRETTY harnesses.. but everyone I know that does WP uses BDD (weightpullharness.com)

I got a free Dean and Tyler harness to help them with their design on it.. and boy, did it need work! The padding was on the outside of the straps, the X on the back was so small that it pulled the tracers up in the air.. and they didn't do custom sizes. They've fixed most of the issues.. but I'll stick to BDD for competition WP!


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

Diggit said:


> im a cdpits lover...
> 
> she went out and searched for a custom fabric for bunny
> 
> ...


I would defiently get some padding on the front of those harnesses. Most places will pad & wrap them before they sell them.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

motocross308 said:


> i was listening to some very exp pullers and they wer talking about how the design of browns harness is best due to the way it makes the dog pull lower to the ground .


If youre talking about Troy Browns harnesses, youre almost correct. His harnesses are designed to keep the dogs head down and help teach them proper form. Very similar design to the Jimmy Allen harnesses we use to use years ago.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I have a few CDPits harnesses and there's not anything quite like them. I'm the only person I know of that's pulled a dog in a jellybean-print harness. LOL! For customization possibilities, you really can't beat her, and she's a very nice person to work with. That said, the last harness I bought was a BrownDog harness, and I'm very pleased with it as far as performance goes. I feel like it fits properly, and doesn't pull my dog's front up. I think if you're really serious about competition, a BrownDog harness is a good option and I recommend them.

<-- Note: Not a serious puller. Just my opinion on the harness makers I've dealt with.


----------



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

Rock Creek Kennels said:


> I would defiently get some padding on the front of those harnesses. Most places will pad & wrap them before they sell them.


she does if you request it. and its so easy it can be done yourself. I plan on trying it this season.

the harness is super soft and already has cotton padding in them but you cant see it.


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

Indie said:


> CD pits makes PRETTY harnesses.. but everyone I know that does WP uses BDD (weightpullharness.com)
> 
> I got a free Dean and Tyler harness to help them with their design on it.. and boy, did it need work! The padding was on the outside of the straps, the X on the back was so small that it pulled the tracers up in the air.. and they didn't do custom sizes. They've fixed most of the issues.. but I'll stick to BDD for competition WP!


INDIE!!! woot


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

Diggit said:


> she does if you request it. and its so easy it can be done yourself. I plan on trying it this season.
> 
> the harness is super soft and already has cotton padding in them but you cant see it.


I would defiently try it out, you wont be dissappointed. My first 2-3 years pulling I used harnesses with no padding. Now all of our harnesses have it. Padding not only makes it more comfortable but it will form to your dogs and be even more of a custom fit. Ive even doubled the padding for some of our heavy pullers. The better the harness fits, the better your dog will pull.

Here's Apaches double padded harness. May look a little overkill, but I would get additional pulls out of him after padding it up. Its also formed to fit his shoulders and neck perfectly because of the padding & tape.


----------



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

that looks nice.. my 2 pull dogs are smaller tho. my female is 35 and my male is 46. ill have to make sure the foam I buy isnt too big. and be careful to tape it good.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Diggit said:


> that looks nice.. my 2 pull dogs are smaller tho. my female is 35 and my male is 46. ill have to make sure the foam I buy isnt too big. and be careful to tape it good.


cali is 45lbs and pulls with the same.. hers just isnt double padded


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

motocross308 said:


> INDIE!!! woot


BROCK!!! woot! lol


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

Indie said:


> BROCK!!! woot! lol


lol yay sib doggies


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

Diggit said:


> that looks nice.. my 2 pull dogs are smaller tho. my female is 35 and my male is 46. ill have to make sure the foam I buy isnt too big. and be careful to tape it good.


Apache is only 51 lbs conditioned. I also pull his grandaughter thats 42 lbs and have her harness single padded. The foam you use is just pipe insulation and it comes in various sizes. Just use a thin, soft electrical tape not pulling it to tight squishing the foam. After a couple months pulling, the pad/tape will form to your dogs shoulders and around their neck becoming a much more comfortable custom fit.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I had to get Dosia the 70lb + harness, he weighed 73.2lbs when we weighed him the morning before ordering.


----------



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

I just taped the harness's tonight. ill be watching close to see how it goes.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

Diggit said:


> I just taped the harness's tonight. ill be watching close to see how it goes.


Awesome, good luck. Here soon you will be able to hold your harness up and it will be formed to your dogs sholders. The main thing to watch for is the harness sliding off the shoulders or "cockeyeing" during pulling if its to loose or the "V" just below the neck sliding up to high if its too tight.


----------

